# Opening for 1 possibly 2 for Friday night/ Saturday 6/13-6/14



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am looking for a crew to go offshore and bottom fish / troll depending on the weather. I will supply bait, ice and most tackle (bring your favorite rod or rigs). We will leave sometime Friday afternoon/evening and return Saturday afternoon. More than likely we will fish to the SW in deep water. My regular crew is being a little dodgy right now, so I am seeing if there is any interestfrom Forum members ingoing with us. I only ask that you help pay for fuel, it will be close to $100.00 each. We will be fishing on a 28ft Mako CC w/ 225 Suzuki 4 strokes. Lasttrip (2 weeks ago)we caught 2 grouper around 20 lbs., 6 mahi, 3 wahoo, and 4 BFT. I hope to hear from ya'll.

Scott


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replys everyone, I still am waiting to hear from 2 of my normal crew before making a decision. I should know by tomorrow evening. Sorry for the short notice to the one's that get to go, but it's the best I can do.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

With that report, I would love to follow you. HAHAHAoke


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

still need anyone?


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Danggggg... that would be a GREAT TRIP!!!!


----------

